# Blast from the Past: The Tomorrow People (1992)



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

For Adam Newman (Kristian Schmid of _Neighbours_), the Australian teen, is teleported to an unknown location where he finds an alien space craft. Lisa Davies (Kristen Ariza), the average American teenager, who just disappeared during performance on stage, meets Adam on this mysterious location. Then comes Kevin Wilson, an European kid, who meets the two after his encounters with bullies. Kevin's cousin, Marmaduke "Megabyte" Damon (Christian Tessier) is fasinated with Kevin's powers, and helps him. He is very fasinated with everything and wants to be a teleporter too.

Featuring an international cast, Kristian Schmid and Christian Tessier are both praised for the performances in the show. While Kristen Ariza (Lisa) disappears in Season 2, a new girl named Naomie Harris fills in her shoes as Ami Jackson for the rest of the series. Adam Pearce as Kevin Wilson also disappears in Season 3, while his cousin in the show, Megabyte, gains the powers to teleport.

Just add a dash of mystery, mayhem, and a little of cover up by the goverment, and you'll get a unique show that aired in the early 90's.

Cast:
Kristen Ariza 
Role: Lucy Davies (Series 1) 
Adam Pearce 
Role: Kevin Wilson (Series 1 - 2) 
Naomie Harris 
Role: Ami Jackson (Series 2 - 3) 
Kristian Schmid 
Role: Adam Newman 
Christian Tessier 
Role: Marmaduke "Megabyte" Damon


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 27, 2005)

Used to watch this all the time.  Looking back on it it wasn't that great, but for a 7 yr old, it was wonderful.  I remember some parts of the episodes really well.  I remember the mosquito episode(s) well.  Some of the other episodes blend in with my other favorite show of the early 90's, Space Cases.  Both were good, but unfortunatly have been outshined as time has passed.


----------

